# Small Taper



## drom68 (Jan 14, 2015)

Had a customer come in with a small part that needed to be made, the part has a small taper.  I quickly remember a post on here on how to cut a taper using a ground tool angled, post #88 on a project of someone.  

I was able to use my cut off tool and angled the QCTPt to match the taper that was needed.  Worked great and thanks for the person that had posted a different way of turning a taper.  :thumbzup3:


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice work ) If it's a precise taper, how did you set the angle?


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 14, 2015)

The way i set the compound for a taper is get the taper per inch. use a dti on the compound and a dial ind. on the cariage and and adjust as needed.


----------

